# مراحل انشاء الطرق



## علي محمد الهراامه (1 يوليو 2009)

هذا الكتاب للمهتمين بالطرق 
http://www.4shared.com/file/115408665/2194de28/Highway_Construction_Stages.html


----------



## مهندس قحطان (4 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله الجنة*



علي محمد الهراامه قال:


> هذا الكتاب للمهتمين بالطرق
> http://www.4shared.com/file/115408665/2194de28/highway_construction_stages.html


 
مشكور م.علي محمد الهرامه وجزاك الله كل خير
دايما مبدع وفعال بمشاركاتك الرائعة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (4 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
وباراك الله فيك


----------



## مناف الناجي (5 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## odwan (5 يوليو 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود المتميز حقاً
رفع الله قدرك ونفع بك
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## yobaaa (6 يوليو 2009)

thanx for the useful help


----------



## mohanad_palmyra (6 يوليو 2009)

شكراً ...........................


----------



## زياد عميرة (7 يوليو 2009)

مشكور بارك اللة فيك جهود طيبة


----------



## الهندسي 80 (7 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## الرب معنا (7 يوليو 2009)

mashkoooooooooooooooooooooooooooor


----------



## صقر العايد (7 يوليو 2009)

مشكور استاذنا الكريم


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (11 يوليو 2009)

سلمت يداك على هذا الكتاب الممتاز


----------



## sofiane2424 (11 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الملهم2009 (12 يوليو 2009)

ميرسي..................


----------



## ايمن حسين (14 يوليو 2009)

اشكركم على هذا الكتاب الرائع واود الاستفسار عن اختبار هيفيم 
امل القاء الضوء على الاختبار وما الفرق بينه وبين اختبار مارشال


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (14 يوليو 2009)

وعليكم السلام 
شكرا على الردود اخي هيفم هي طريقة قديمة وقبل ان تستحدث طريقة مارشال وتعتمد على الحسابات الحجمية فقط اما ماراشال فهي تعتمد على اختبار stability ,flow والحسابات الحجمية للعينات وكذلك درجة حرارة الدمك والخلط للخرسانة الاسفلتية ومع تطور التقنية اهملت هاتين الطريقتين واصبح العالم يستند طريقة السوبر بيف والتي تستند الى التصنيف الجديد للاسفلت حسب درجة الحرارة وشكرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (15 يوليو 2009)

اخى الكريم على شكرا لتواصلك وتفاعلك وامل القاء الضوء على طريقة السوبر بيف


----------



## مزن محمود (15 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ali areef (15 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المشاركة الرائعة*​


----------



## شفاء بني عطا (15 يوليو 2009)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## amgad ali (9 أكتوبر 2009)

كتاب مهم وياريت التصميم الانشائى للطرق كمان


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (30 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## saif2222 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا على هذا الكتاب


----------



## فؤاد السليمان (4 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا


----------



## mostafammy (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mostafaeid (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (19 يناير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (5 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## tetos (5 مارس 2010)

مشكورااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## tetos (5 مارس 2010)

مشكورا جدااااااااااااا


----------



## tetos (5 مارس 2010)

مشكورا


----------



## khchiliaa (5 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المساعدة


----------



## Wassfi (6 مارس 2010)

لله الامر من قبل ومن بعد ولاحول ولاقوة الا بالله


----------



## نادر سعد ابراهيم (10 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## almomani (10 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووور


----------



## علي سالم حسين (12 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ارجو المساعدة في كيفية نقل اوفتح موضوع مراحل تنفيذالطرق


----------



## عرفه السيد (13 أبريل 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك 
مجهوووود راااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## محمد دهشورى (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*ادعو معي انو الكتاب يظهر*​


----------



## Wassfi (29 أبريل 2010)

*لله الامر من قبل ومن بعد ولاحول ولاقوة الا بالله.....*​


----------



## م محمد رحيم (24 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووور اخى والله ما كنت محتاج غير ها المعلومات المحترمة والقيمة


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (1 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير
مشكور


----------



## mohie sad (1 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير ووفق


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (1 يوليو 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (1 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي العزيز على هذا الكتاب


----------



## tebsaid (2 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا*

والله مشكور على الإضافة


----------



## africano800 (2 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا والله كتاب رائع


----------



## aree_79 (2 يوليو 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## ابن المدني (2 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب..... هذا الكتاب هو احد كتب المنهج للجامعه التكنولوجية في العراق فرع الطرق والجسور


----------



## fouadsoleman (3 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## دودوالشقى (3 يوليو 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الصبروط (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور حبيبي


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (5 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم


----------



## metkal (5 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## alile09 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابن منقذ (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكر*

شكراً على هذا المجهود المميز


----------



## ابوهواش (20 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا عني وعن جميع امة محمد وزادكم علما وعملا ونفعا للعالمين


----------



## عبدالرازق القزاز (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ود الاسلامية (26 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووور بس الرابط ماتمام اخوك م.مصعب عبدالله عثمان جامعة امدرمان الاسلامية كلية الهندسة السودان


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (27 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك وفيمن قام علي هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## محمد البلاج (9 يناير 2011)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## بسام اليمني (9 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عشير النشامى (4 فبراير 2011)

مشكور اخي على الرابط والمحتويات


----------



## مهندسة مدنية (4 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
فجأة أصبحت مهتمة بكل ما يخص الطرقات ..
جزاك الله خيرا على الكتاب ..يبدو مفيدا و أتمنى أن أجد فيه كل المعلومات التي أبحث عنها.
شكرا مجددا.


----------



## الشباء33 (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مصطفى عبد الحميد (26 فبراير 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا علــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ المجهود الرائع ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (1 أبريل 2011)

مشكور


----------



## suhagu (1 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع كنت محتاجة لهذا الموضوع كثيرا


----------



## احمد صباح سليمان (1 مايو 2011)

خير الناس انفعهم للناس


----------



## قسم مساحة الجزار (1 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا"


----------



## الكشفى (1 مايو 2011)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
ررررررررررررررررررررررر
ررررررررررررر


----------



## ياقوت على (4 مايو 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## المهندس5010 (6 مايو 2011)

اريد كتاب يشرح كيفية التصميم الهندسي والانشائي والمروري للطريق ؟
وجزاكم الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## المهندس5010 (6 مايو 2011)

هل من مجيب


----------



## hossam_star322009 (13 مايو 2011)

thanx thanxxxxxx


----------



## ahmed bak (13 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## علي خالو (13 مايو 2011)

الو سمحت انا ماعرفت افتح الملف مراحل انشاء طرق


----------



## science 50 (13 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الكشفى (14 مايو 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## مهندس زهيرفوزي (19 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي العزيز


----------



## الصكر العراقي (19 مايو 2011)

الله يوفق


----------



## عبدالرازق القزاز (28 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Abu Bakr Mohamed K (29 مايو 2011)

Thankssssssssss


----------



## ثعيلي (29 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا
وباراك الله فيك*​


----------



## حازم مالك (25 يوليو 2011)

مشكور اخيى ـــ جزيت خيراً


----------



## ahmadj5 (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
وباراك الله فيك


----------



## اسامة السقاف (27 يوليو 2011)

*مشكور بارك اللة فيك جهود طيبة*


----------



## unknownegypt (27 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.Louay (9 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ...........وبالتوفيق


----------



## اسامة السقاف (11 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## dani1205 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور بارك اللة فيك


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (13 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## كيرو عبده (18 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يعطيك الف عافية
​


----------



## كيرو عبده (19 سبتمبر 2011)

ربما الملف غير موجود بالموقع ممكن رفعة مرة أخرى


----------



## هيثم محمد على (19 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (20 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا
وباراك الله فيك


----------



## omar687 (16 يونيو 2013)

شكررررررررررا جدا ع الجهد الجميل دا

بس ممكن ترفع الملف مره اخري لو سمحت عشان اتحذف


----------



## engineer (16 يونيو 2013)

مغلق لتلف الرابط


----------

